# Buying a PMP, Sandisk Sansa Clip / Sony NWZ E454 / Creative Zen Style?? Confused..



## rishitells (May 26, 2011)

hii guys.. I want to purchase a decent quality pmp, with at at least 8 GB capacity, however I want 16 gb. Though I will use it solely for audio, video feature will be a nice add-on. Currently I have considered these 3 players-

- Sandisk Sansa Clip (For Audio Quality / Expandable Memory )
- Sony NWZ-E454 (For Audio Quality, Looks )
- Creative Zen Style 300

I was also thinking of Philips GoGear Cam, but wondering if its available in India. 
The features I want most is the capacity, battery life, audio quality, good fm reception, voice recording, earphone quality, durablity, since I want the pmp to last for 2-3 years. 
If there is Folder Navigation feature, it is most welcome.
I don't want hi-fi video or attractive features, I just want the product life and durability. 
For Creative, I heard that they get malfunctioned very early, and support and warranty is poor. Also, is there any creative showroom in delhi?
Well I have a budget of upto 8000-10000. Previously I thought of iPod Nano 5g but I have iTunes, so rejected it.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Buying a PMP, Sandisk Sansa Clip / Sony NWZ E454 / Creative Zen Style?? Confused.*

If you have a budget upto 10k, add 2k and get ipod touch 8gb. This is the best PMP you can get right now, only downside being lack of memory expansion as 8GB is usually very less given the size of appstore. Or Get Cowon J3. 

Inside 10k, check 

1. Cowon D2+
2. Cowon S9
3. Sansa Fuze+


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Buying a PMP, Sandisk Sansa Clip / Sony NWZ E454 / Creative Zen Style?? Confused.*

For pure sound quality you should consider the Cowons. Else if u want an all round entertainment device and can shell a little bit more then go for the itouch.
But for music alone, Cowon is the best in that price.
Sansa fuze+ is also good but becomes a secondary choice of sorts.


----------



## rishitells (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Buying a PMP, Sandisk Sansa Clip / Sony NWZ E454 / Creative Zen Style?? Confused.*

thanks a lot 

guys I've considered Cowon iAudio 9..
can u plz tell where to find cowon PMPs in delhi...?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Buying a PMP, Sandisk Sansa Clip / Sony NWZ E454 / Creative Zen Style?? Confused.*

you could order it online.
Try checking at mediahome.in , pristinenote and lynx india websites.
They are Indian sellers and trustworthy.


----------

